# Window options for recessed windows



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Find a new contractor. The material of the window has absolutely nothing to do with the way it is install. Wood, vinyl, or fiberglass could all be used in either a "pocket style" or full-frame installation. You just need to choose the correct product line (not material) based on your preferred install method, and size it appropriately. His method would look nice, but is not the only way.


----------

